# Hitch installed on 2013 allroad



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

Purchased a bolt on Curt class 1 trailer hitch and the new Thule Helium Aero bike rack a couple weeks back from Rack Attack (competitive pricing and there was a 20% off sale). The hitch can actually be tilted down to allow access to the tail gate which was an important item for me. Finally got the hitch installed this week and mounted up the rack and bikes today - just in time for Memorial Day weekend.  I'd recommend this solution for anyone looking to carry bikes on their new allroad


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice!

If you don't mind me asking, what roof box are you using? I was looking at a very similar setup.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

Ixomeneus said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what roof box are you using? I was looking at a very similar setup.


Hi, it's a Thule CascadeXT 1100 box that I purchased a few years ago for our A4 avant. I like 1 person can easily carry/install it on the car :thumbup:


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks good. Now there's 2 of us with hitches:wave:

With Sierraskier maybe 3?


----------

